# New Member looking fof recommendations for first time



## Terrybill (Aug 24, 2018)

Hi everybody. Thanks for a great site with loads of useful info. We've caravanned for years but now taken the plunge and bought our first motorhome, 19' Autohomes Wanderer. Can anybody recommend a nice quiet place for our first wild camp, preferably by a river or canal in Yorks, Notts or Lincs please. A pub would be nice but not essential.

Thanks in enticipation

Tel :bow::bow:


----------



## yorkslass (Aug 24, 2018)

Hi,:welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## izwozral (Aug 24, 2018)

See below.


----------



## izwozral (Aug 24, 2018)

Hi & welcome.

There is a good stopover at the Helwith Bridge pub which sits next to the River Ribble and over looks Pen-Y-Ghent Welcome - Helwith Bridge Inn

Friendly staff, locals, cheap beer and good food portions at a reasonable price. You can walk into Settle along the river about 3 miles. Settle has many good cafe's and some interesting shops.

EDIT: Just noticed that on the link it says Settle is 5 miles, walking along the river it doesn't seem anything like that. Whatever the distance the walk is easy and mainly flat.


----------



## Pauljenny (Aug 24, 2018)

Welcome.
Now you've joined as a full member, get familiar with the POI section.
It'll give you all the information on where to safely and legally stay.
Have fun and adventures.


----------



## jagmanx (Aug 24, 2018)

*There is a POI*

Car park further north 
Google Maps
Quite a lot of room
Views of Ribblehead viaduct Whernside Pen Y Ghent
Perhaps 1 night here and 1 in the pub mentioned or the Pub (Station Inn)
Google Maps 
ring to check first


----------



## Terrybill (Aug 24, 2018)

Thanks so far.  Will report back after our first adventure


----------



## Terrybill (Aug 24, 2018)

Pauljenny said:


> Welcome.
> Now you've joined as a full member, get familiar with the POI section.
> It'll give you all the information on where to safely and legally stay.
> Have fun and adventures.



Just looked at the Car Park on Google Maps, looks ideal.  We were planning a trip up to Scotland in September via the Lake District, this would be great to do on the way up there.  Thanks once again


----------



## The laird (Aug 24, 2018)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## phillybarbour (Aug 24, 2018)

Hi and welcome along.


----------



## Robmac (Aug 27, 2018)

Welcome to the forum.


----------

